# Hysterectomy VS Radical Hysterectomy



## janlw75 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a question regarding a hysterectomy.  If a physician performs a total abdominal hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, bilateral pelvic and periaortic lymphadenectomy...would you code 58150 and 38562 or 58210 for radical hyst.  The problem I am having in that a radical hysterectomy involves removing part of the vagina and with this procedure the physican did not remove any of the vagina during the hysterectomy.  Please help!!   Any advice is greatly apprectiated.


----------



## NikhilCPC (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a question regarding a hysterectomy. If a physician performs a total abdominal hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, bilateral pelvic and periaortic lymphadenectomy...would you code 58150 and 38562 or 58210 for radical hyst. The problem I am having in that a radical hysterectomy involves removing part of the vagina and with this procedure the physican did not remove any of the vagina during the hysterectomy. Please help!!  Any advice is greatly apprectiated.


Hello,

            your procedure is total abdominal hysterectomy with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, bilateral pelvic and periaortic lymphadenectomy. incase your provider performs TAH with bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, bilateral pelvic and periaortic lymphadenectomy. then the right code would be 58951 it includes entire procedure. 


hope it helps



Reagds
Nikhil


----------



## preserene (Apr 23, 2011)

Radical abdominal Hysterectomy code is *58210*- be it Radical Hysterectomy with pelvic lymph Adenectomy or Wertheim's Hysterectomy which is yet another but a more extensive procedure of radical Hysterectomy ( this Wertheim's is declining now adays, as the number of advanced stages of uterine cancer also is declining) .
Inclusion of a portion of vagina or one ovary or both ovaries and tubes along with, is purely the doctors clinical decision(though often included ) but radical procedure is RADICAL, irrespective of removal of ovary ,tubes and portion of vagina and it is not a mandatory criteria for assigning the code 58210, when the surgeon documented it as 'RADICAL' Hysterectomy.

58951 is for ovarian,tubal, adenexal primary peritoneal malignancy with omentectomy.
Hope this helps.
Thank you.


----------

